# Insurance renewal - dismay and elation!



## ncowan (Jul 18, 2021)

When we bought our Ampera in 2019 to replace the 2017 Astra that we had been driving for the previous year, we were somewhat concerned about the high insurance quotes. We also found that some insurers seemed reluctant to provide cover for the Ampera so we finally settled with LV who came in with what seemed to be the best compromise. We have just had a renewal quote from LV at £551.47 - this is an 11% increase on last year's premium of £496.10. This tends to prove Martin Lewis's (Money Saving Expert) theory that loyalty just doesn't pay. After searching through the various comparison sites for a better quote we were able to insure with the AA for an annual fee of £184 - quite a saving! We also noticed that many more insurers now seem happy to quote reasonable premiums for the Amp - there was a lot to choose from - all at less than half what LV was asking for.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I live in Canada. Here our insurance companies are literally criminal ponzi schemes IMHO.

Loyalty really means SFA, this much is true.

Every year I spend about 6-10 hours cross shopping companies on their websites against my broker's quotes and the renewal notice I get. If you don't you get screwed. They make it really difficult to shop around too.


----------

